# How to make a pooter (with pics)



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been looking for the last hour all over the web on how to make a livefood pooter, but all I could come up with was a few images / diagrams. So heres a quick how-to

Basically a pooter is a lung powered vacuum cleaner that is used to suck up small livefood that would be nigh on impossible to catch by hand. Eg. locust / cricket hatchlings, fruit flies etc.

Required:
Old jar (with lid)
Hose pipe
Small peice of tights / gauze / fabric
ziptie
blu-tack

Time - 5-10 mins.

Step 1.
Assemble your parts 









Step 2.
Cut 2 small holes in your jar lid. Ensure they are JUST big enough to fit the hose into.









Step 3.
Cut 2 lengths of hose, first approx 15cm, other 25-30cm. Feed the smaller hose through one of the holes in the jar lid.









Step 4.
Wrap the peice of fabric/tights/gauze over the hose on the inside of the jar lid. Ensure you cover the end. Secure with a zip tie or two. Trim off zip tie end.









Step 5.
Fit the other length of hose into the 2nd hole. Push it down so that it goes well into the jar.









Step 6.
Seal the holes around the edges of the hose with blu-tack. This stops any air from coming into the jar when you suck on the small hose thus creating negative pressure in the jar. I used blu-tack on both the inside and outside for double measure.









Step 7.
Close the lid and get those lungs working.
Heres a quick image showing how the pooter works.









Hope this helps. Extremely simple to make but very little resources online to show you how to make them. There are professionally made versions on ebay etc but wheres the fun in that? Get back to your Blue Peter days and make it yourself!!


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Yorkcrests have a really good step by step guide on their website as well

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-classifieds/640063-crested-gecko-juveniles-30-each.html


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice little how to step by step.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't bother with the jar, you still have to get the feeders out of the jar and into the viv somehow, I use a simpler design which is just a tube with a bit of gauze part way up, so you can suck up a feeder or two then blow them straight into the viv.

Like this...










Instead of the glass tube I use the body of an old Biro.


----------



## Soapie78 (Jan 10, 2010)

Great step by step!:2thumb: Making one tomorrow!


----------

